# nvidia Treiber installieren

## Newprogger

Hallo,

also, ich hab jetzt versucht den nvidia treiber zu installieren. nach "emerge nvidia-glx" kam bei "modprobe nvidia" folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

FATAL: Error  inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.11.11/video/nvidia.ko): No such device 

```

Was heißt das ?? Kann das damit zusammenhängen, dass ich vielleicht MTRR-Support nicht in den Kernel mitkompilert habe ???

----------

## XMath

Hi,

a) Warum bitte ein neuer Thread?

b) nvidia-glx ist nur die Nvidia GLX Erweiterung. Du brauchst nvidia-kernel.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du auch vorher emerge nvidia-kernel gemacht?

GLX ist nur eine Extension.

Tobi

----------

## beejay

Bevor noch jemand fragt ob auch nvidia-kernel installiert wurde:

```
FATAL: Error  inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.11.11/video/nvidia.ko): No such device 
```

Wenn das Modul nicht gefunden werden würde, würde - logischerweise - etwas anderes kommen:

```
antares benni # modprobe prinzenrolle

FATAL: Module prinzenrolle not found.
```

Das Problem des Threadstarters liegt also woanders - wo genau wüsste ich nun allerdings auch nicht. Evtl. mal die Readme lesen und Modulparameter testen.

----------

## Newprogger

Also, wenn ich glx installieren wird der Kernel gleich als Abhngikeit mitinstalliert. Aber der Fehler ist ja bei modprobe.

sry wegen dem neuen threat.

danke fr die vielen antworten.

----------

## Louisdor

Ich denke mal, dass er nach emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx vergessen hat das alte Modul mit rmmod -v nvidia zu "entladen"!?

Das macht man am Besten, wenn kein X läuft, weil es da nicht geht.  :Wink: 

Dann sollte ein modules-update kommen und danach erst modprobe -v nvidia!

Jetzt sollte es auch funktionieren.

Ein 

```
# modprobe -l | grep nvidia

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r9-01/video/nvidia.ko
```

würde zeigen, dass das Modul installiert wurde.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## dakjo

genau

----------

## smg

Stimmt der Link auf den aktuellen Kernel?

cheers.

----------

## Marc-Tell

 *Newprogger wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also, ich hab jetzt versucht den nvidia treiber zu installieren. nach "emerge nvidia-glx" kam bei "modprobe nvidia" folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Welche nvidia Graka hast Du denn?

MfG

MV

----------

## Newprogger

Ich habe die Elsa Erazor 3 mit dem TNT2 chip.

----------

## firefly

tja dann hast du ein problem denn die neusten Treiber von nvidia, ab 7667(wenn ich das richtig weis) werden karten, die älter als Geforce3 sind, nicht mehr unterstüzt.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Newprogger

äääähh und kann man nicht die alten Treiber installieren ???

----------

## firefly

kann man schon nur portage kann ja nicht wissen, das die neuen treiber bei dir probleme verursachen  :Smile: .

Mach mal bitte folgendes:

Installiere die version 1.0.7174(die sollte auf jeden fall deine Karte noch unterstützen) von nvidia wie folgt:

```
emerge "=nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174" "=nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r4" 
```

wenn dieser treiber funktioniert, dann müssen wir nur noch dafür sorgen das dieser Treiber nicht mehr upgedatet wird. Und zwar machst du das wie folgt:

Du fügst folgendes in die Datei /etc/portage/package.mask(anlegen, wenn nicht vorhanden) ein:

```
>nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174

>nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r4
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## Newprogger

Danke, ich werds gleich mal versuchen. Ich habe es aber trotzdem nochmal mit der Beschreibung von NovaleX probiert. Aber bei " rmmod -v nvidia " kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules

```

Das liegt dann wohl an dem falschen Treiber. 

Dann habe ich aber noch eine Frage unabhängig von Nvidia zum booten:

Beim Booten wird versucht die Module zu laden. Aber bei jedem Modul welches ich in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetrgen habe (ich habe alle die in der Beispieldatei (also mitdem Befehl # find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko') standen, ausser die für scsi genommen) kommt die Meldung failed to load module. Also z.B.:

```

Load 3c59x ...

Failed to load 3c59x

```

was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Gruß,

Newprogger

----------

## firefly

das du mit rmmod nvidia den treiber nicht entladen kannst, liegt daran, das der treiber nicht geladen werden konnte  :Wink: .

in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 gehören eigentlich nur die module, die du für deine hardware brauchst und nicht einfach alle  :Smile: 

Und da du bestimmt keine Netzwerkkarte hast die den 3c59x treiber braucht, kann das modul auch nicht geladen werden  :Smile: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## Newprogger

OK, wenn jedes Modul, dass ich nicht benötige, mit dieser Meldung geladen wird (oder eben nicht geladen wird), dann bräuchte ich ja ziemlich viele nicht.

Wenn ich 

```

emerge "=nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174" "=nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r4"

```

mache, kommt die Meldung dass nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174 masked wäre. was heisst das ?? Da steht irgendwas von masked by x86 keysborad ... :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## firefly

hmm welche version des nvidia-treibers hast du den installiert, welcher nciht funktioniert ??

gruß

firefly

----------

## Newprogger

ähm, wie erkennt man das ??? Ich habe wohl den neuesten wegen portage

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein

```
emerge -p nvidia-kernel
```

gruß

firefly

----------

## Newprogger

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

----------

## firefly

hmm ach ich vergass die versionen >=1.0.71x sind ja als unstable maskiert  :Wink: 

eingentlich sollte diese version die Karte noch untertützen(soweit ich das jetzt weis).

Dann probieren wir folgendes:

emerge "=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3" "=nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r2" 

dedsweiteren wäre die ausgabe von lspci nicht schlecht.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Newprogger

1. emerge  "=nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3" "=nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r2

Fehler:

make[4]: *** [/var/[...]/src/nv/os-agr.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/[...]/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: Left KBUILD

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module ] Error 2

2. lspci:

lspci: command not found

----------

## firefly

lspci befindet sich in den pciutils

gruß

firefly

----------

## Newprogger

soll ich das dann jetzt mit emerge pciutils installieren ??

----------

## SinoTech

1. Jep, so sollst du das installieren

2. Hatte auch mal das selbe Problem wie du beim laden des "nvidia" modules. Habe dann zwei Sachen geändert:

- Habe "vidiafb" im Kernel deaktiviert

- Habe ein "modules-update" gemacht.

Eines der beiden hat wohl geholfen, denn danach funktionierte es.

Ach ja, ganz wichtig, wenn du den Kernel neu baust, musst du danach auch den "nvidia-kernel" neu emergen.

Mfg

SinoLast edited by SinoTech on Tue Aug 23, 2005 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Newprogger

Oder kann ich nicht einfach nachdem ich einen Windowmanager installiert habe den Treiber von der NVidia Seite herunterladen und in der Konsole installieren ???

Oder brauch ich das für KDE ???

----------

## SinoTech

Das was "emerge nvidia-kernel" installiert IST der Treiber der nvidia-Seite. Also macht es keinen Unterschied. Nur wenn du alles per emerge machst, hast du etwas mehr Kontrolle darüber was auf deinem System ist (Kannst den Treiber beispielsweise wieder unmergen und sicher gehen das alle zugehörigen Dateien gelöscht werden. Wenn du von Hand den Installer benutzt, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der auch de-installieren kann.).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Newprogger

Brauch ich den Treiber denn für KDE ???

----------

## firefly

solange du keine 3D-Beschleunigung brauchst, kannst du auch den treiber von xorg verweden.

einfach anstelle von nvidia nv schreiben und dann sollte es passen. Und dafür brauchst du auch nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx nicht mehr.

gruß

firefly

----------

## Newprogger

danke für die antworten.

----------

